# Caramel apple Cyser



## Whitehrs (Feb 21, 2017)

I put a gallon in two nights ago. it's foaming and fermenting, dropping a 0.005 - .010 SG per 24 hours. it is caramel apple it should be sweet. dry this would taste bad probably. I'm hoping it continues to taste a delish as it has during primary fermentation the last couple evening. I always taste when I test. I'll keep updating. I didn't worry about the campden, the boil pan was sterile, and I boiled the juice for about 20 - 25 minutes. Next time I will probably get 2 bags of caramels and not use any white sugar. The one whole bag brought the SG: to 1.068 the 2/3 cup sugar brought it to 1.081.

1 Gallon Organic Apple juice
1 bag Kraft Caramels 4.25 oz bag
2/3 cups white granulated sugar
1 ½ tsp. Acid blend
1 tsp nutrient 
½ tsp. pectic enzyme
¼ tsp. Tannin
Yeast: (Redstar Montrachet is what I used) but some champagne yeast, or redstar cote de blanc, heck try a few and make it your own. 

SG: 1.081
FG: 1.015

1.	Sterilize
2.	bring your apple juice to a boil.
3.	unwrap your caramels
4.	stir in a few at a time, until they are all melted and mixed thoroughly with your juice.
5.	cool juice to about 70 f.
6.	add remaining ingredients except yeast.
7.	pour into primary fermentation bucket.
8.	test gravity.
9.	add sugar and stir to dissolve until completely dissolved.
10.	test again. 
11.	Repeat until you are between 1.081 and 1.090. I like it lighter.
12.	pitch yeast.
13.	cover with towel.
14.	stir and test gravity every day.
15.	when the wine has been the same gravity (about 0.990) for at least 3 days. Put in 1 gallon carboy and airlock. 
16.	Allow it continue fermentation for a month or so.
17.	rack to clean sterile glass 1 gallon carboy. Leaving the lees behind.
18.	test gravity. 
19.	add a ½ tsp of k-meta.
20.	If you save any extra wine in a smaller container top off with it. If not get a apple juice to top off with. Allow to bulk age, and clear for a month or 2.
21.	repeat steps 17 – 20, but age for 3 months.
22.	should be clear now, make a f-pac to back sweeten. (the purists are going to cry over the next steps.)
a.	F-pac. 2 cups apple juice, boil and a few more caramels to dissolve. All a tsp of sorbate.
b.	Rack and top off with f-pac. Should be about 1.010-1.020 SG. 
c.	Let the wine bulk age for a month. Should be clear. 
d.	Rack to clean sterile carboy, top off with clear apple juice. 
e.	Age for a week. Should be ready to bottle. 
If it tastes like a caramel apple, and you like it drink the heck out of it.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 21, 2017)

Just a quick thought. You could probably melt the caramel using only a little water (a couple of tablespoons) without needing to boil or even heat the juice. If the juice was pressed from apples blended for hard cider you may lose much of the nuanced flavor and aromatics when you boil the juice, not to say cooking the juice will set the pectins..


----------



## Whitehrs (Feb 22, 2017)

Thank you for the tip. it didn't lose any flavor or or aromatics. Initially during the boil, anyway. I will see as the ferment, and aging continues.


----------



## Bodenski (Oct 28, 2017)

How has this ended up? I am making a braggot that is a caramel apple mead. I used crystal malts that were simmered in the apple juice to get the caramel flavor. Just started, so it will be a while before I know how mine ends up.

Also, you are calling this a cyser, but there is no honey? Doesn't that just make this a caramel apple wine?


----------



## PandemoniumWines (Oct 28, 2017)

interested in how this ferments out, since the caramels contain both oil and milk.


----------



## Whitehrs (Dec 12, 2017)

IT's still clearing. Almost there. Still bulk aging, and racking every 3 to 4 months. I should be bottling in a month or so.


----------

